# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Amazing Machines

## METRIX

We all love to see crazy and amazing machines in action, post the ones you find here. 
Crazy cake making machines https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWLmpXm_BEU  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGJ6RKPHblY

----------


## sol381

Some very cool machines there.. My wife makes cakes for a living and ive seen how long it takes her to do that by hand..So you just happened to see these sugary videos.. havent got a sweet tooth have you..

----------


## Marc

There must be a lot of work involved in setting up those CNC machines to make cakes. 
And the Vienetta making plant? wow, hundreds of millions in machines to make one product. How long will it take to switch over to make a different one?  
I prefer to make cakes by hand but would love one of these.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Those cake machines are mesmerising.   
Mmmm...logging....     
I've seen this type of machine in action many times.
Amazing to watch.    :Shock:    
Grab
cut
strip
cut to length
on to the next one.   
Of course this one is a bit more modern than the ones i used to gawk at as a kid back in Sweden
same principle though  
Mmm takes me back to my childhood....the smell of diesel and freshly cut pine.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

I wonder if these have any long term side effects on the grape trees, as in the tree gets shocked from all the vibration, and produces bitter fruit ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6VKBb9MmJc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've heard of a machine that  sends an electric shock through a fruit tree, making it drop all its fruit.
Only used in extreme circumstances when they need to get all the fruit off quickly..,,,,for whatever reason.....apparently.   :Unsure:   
The shaking machines are used for nut trees a lot.... and there's a big inverted umbrella that wraps around the trunk catching the nuts.    :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Some amazing stuff in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlsAIAYHilY

----------


## OBBob

I know it's not exactly what you meant ... but this car is an amazing machine, specifically I've always been in awe of the Dihedral Sychro-helix actuation on the doors.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gotta love a crazy car door

----------


## sol381

I thought that was your ute for a second

----------


## METRIX

> I know it's not exactly what you meant ... but this car is an amazing machine, specifically I've always been in awe of the Dihedral Sychro-helix actuation on the doors.

  Koenigsegg's are amazing machine's 
This is the latest Hybrid Regera. 0 to 400kph in 20 seconds   :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMmdl77VOxg

----------


## ringtail

Those grapes look like coal pouring into the bin

----------


## OBBob

Yes,  on that one all the opening bits are automated... and it still weighs next to nothing. Alas the suitcases of cash required would outweigh it.   :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 0 to 400kph in 20 seconds

  can't even fathom how fast 400km/h is. 
I've driven a touch over 200km/h a couple of times.
TWICE that?
 In 20 seconds......nonetheless... 
jayzuz.

----------


## Godzilla73

Like watching these machines do their thing...

----------


## OBBob

Wow ... it's an automated version of Marc!!

----------


## ringtail

Wow. That's some ductile stuff.

----------


## Marc

Hebo is very nice but very expensive. 
I like this one

----------


## ringtail

Seen that a lot. It's neat. Pity its got 50k of bobcat to buy first.  :Tongue:  I'm in the process of making my own splitter so a lot of youtubing recently.

----------


## METRIX

https://youtu.be/R0OxMclcmPI?t=450

----------


## Marc

> Seen that a lot. It's neat. Pity its got 50k of bobcat to buy first.  I'm in the process of making my own splitter so a lot of youtubing recently.

  I used to import bobcats and cats from the US when the dollar was higher. I had a lot of fun driving them up and down the street before they were sold. Never paid more than 20K for under 500h machines. You can fit 3 in a 40 footer. Keep one and sell the others.

----------


## OBBob

Grey bob cats!

----------


## Godzilla73

Did someone say BIG...

----------


## METRIX

Holy guacamole, that's one heavy duty crane

----------


## Smurf

NASA Crawler. Saw this thing parked at Kennedy Space Center on a trip to the US 4 years ago and it's truly massive in every way.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui-ehJlGM1Q#t=238.65467

----------


## METRIX

https://youtu.be/lPKBqAVy6BQ?t=1298

----------


## METRIX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNInf3FWtn0

----------


## OBBob

One big plane...

----------


## METRIX

What does that carry ?, Trumps wig supply ?

----------


## OBBob

It's been used to carry the shuttle. Not sure why it was calling at Australia this week but it's a monster.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Carrying some sort of generator for a mine. You would hate to see the bill associated with the delivery but they must be loosing more money by not having the part they need.

----------


## Godzilla73

> It's been used to carry the shuttle. Not sure why it was calling at Australia this week but it's a monster.

  That'd be the Russian version of the space shuttle, you know, the one the KGB stole the plans for... There would be no chance of the USA letting Russia transport a multi billion dollar asset. 
They also knicked the plans for the Concorde...

----------


## Marc

> Carrying some sort of generator for a mine. You would hate to see the bill associated with the delivery but they must be loosing more money by not having the part they need.

   Air transport has become cheaper and sea freight dearer. Not long ago this would have been unthinkable

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNInf3FWtn0

  
The mind boggles at the amount of programming required  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl:   
love the boxes that switch themselves off  :Rofl5:   
Click
Oh no you don't
Click     :Tongue:

----------


## Smurf

> Carrying some sort of generator for a mine. You would hate to see the bill associated with the delivery but they must be loosing more money by not having the part they need.

  Hydro Tasmania recently air-freighted a 58MW gas turbine generator from the Middle East to Tasmania. It was sent by air due to the urgency on account of the drought, low dam levels (bottomed out at 12.8%) and failure of the Basslink (Vic - Tas) power cable this Summer. It cost about $100,000 more than sea freight but was the quickest way to get it here. 
The generator being delivered in WA must be pretty big since we didn't need a plane that large to get the one here.

----------


## Smurf

> That'd be the Russian version of the space shuttle, you know, the one the KGB stole the plans for... There would be no chance of the USA letting Russia transport a multi billion dollar asset.

  NASA used a modified 747 to transport the space shuttle on occasion. I don't know how commonly done it was but they certainly did it. 
Incidentally, the Shuttle's not as big as you might think. It's substantial but not massive. Still an awesome thing to see up close if you're doing a trip to the US though.

----------


## OBBob

> Hydro Tasmania recently air-freighted a 58MW gas turbine generator from the Middle East to Tasmania. It was sent by air due to the urgency on account of the drought, low dam levels (bottomed out at 12.8%) and failure of the Basslink (Vic - Tas) power cable this Summer. It cost about $100,000 more than sea freight but was the quickest way to get it here. 
> The generator being delivered in WA must be pretty big since we didn't need a plane that large to get the one here.

  Well someone must've got in a bit of strife for that... I mean it's not like the water runs out overnight, you get a little bit of notice that there's an issue developing!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ship launches  :Cool:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Awesome. The second last and last were cool.

----------


## ringtail

So a new armature should cost about $20 but......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Thewave:

----------


## METRIX

BAH, 10,000 FPS, thats a toy, try this one at 1 Trillion FPS.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRV1em--gaM

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> BAH, 10,000 FPS, thats a toy, try this one at 1 Trillion FPS.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRV1em--gaM

  
Well the post was about the dragster, not the high speed camera...    :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Love the bag in the rear tyres

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob

Not so much a fan of dragsters, the engineering is impressive but otherwise it never excited me that much.  
Group B on the other hand ... drool. Even in this recently shot video these cars are still bonkers. Stratos is my favorite ever ... jump to 2.35 to get an idea.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXgWWNJVdYA

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not so much a fan of dragsters, the engineering is impressive but otherwise it never excited me that much.

  It's not something I sit and watch for hours, but as you say, impressive engineering and huge forces at play.    

> Group B on the other hand ... drool. Even in this recently shot video these cars are still bonkers. Stratos is my favorite ever ... jump to 2.35 to get an idea.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXgWWNJVdYA

  Stratos is legendarious. 
But still not as cool as the old Audi Quattro   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Yah ... I just have this thing for smaller cars. Crazy stuff ... amazing that some of these guy's (and girls - Michele Mouton) are still alive.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

That's it. i'm pulling out the rally vids today. Everything from the 1980 RAC and Castrol international on. A good dose of Colin madness is in order I think. My all consuming passion used to be everything rally.

----------


## woodbe

Hope you have some George Fury and Ross Dunkerton vids at the Southern Cross Rally!

----------


## ringtail

Might have some Fury. Definitely have some of Dunko but from the 80's. Plenty of Greg Carr, Colin Bond and Ari Vartanen in RS1800's. I was there in Canberra for the running of the Castrol Internationals in 1975-80. Awesome.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> smaller cars.

  If you pull all the spoilers and flared wheel arches and spotlights off the Audi.....it's not that big    :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

LOL ... still on a different level of small though. I have been lucky enough to have had a short drive in a Stratos ... the Audi feels big after that.  :Smilie:  Here it is ...     
The Stratos has a Ferrari V6 tucked behind your seat, the windows are perspex and they pivot down halfway by undoing a knob ... it's the ultimate light-weight expression (same reason I love Lotus).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> LOL ... still on a different level of small though.

  hehe I know     

> I have been lucky enough to have had a short drive in a Stratos ...

  Noice!   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Ahh the good old days. Nothing beats the sound of a naturally aspirated engine at 8000rpm, except may e the quattro. Those Datsuns don't rev well though. I never really warmed to the Lancias. The delta was pretty cool. The 037 was just nuts and the Stratos was, IMO ugly. Fast but ugly. The Audis were solid and heavy but had so much weight bias towards the front they were chronic understeerers.  Group B with the mid mounted engines solved that. Then Peugeot came on strong. Crazy times and it had to end in tears.

----------


## OBBob

Yes,  I can see how the Stratos is ugly but it's so purposeful.  
The Pug 205, Group B ended so they jacked it up and took out the Paris to Dakar.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ahh the good old days. Nothing beats the sound of a naturally aspirated engine at 8000rpm, except may e the quattro.

  ....or an Audi 80 being flogged to within an RPM of its life     
Best drift video ever.
 (and an awesome machine in my book)   :Biggrin:

----------


## Godzilla73

Always been a fan of rotaries myself... 
Remember to turn up the volume to 11...  https://youtu.be/QtUEPwHnxmU

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha... rally rotaries in Australia used to need baffles on the exhaust to reduce noise and bushfire risk!

----------


## woodbe

Don't forget the Minis! 
I did a lot of marshalling in Vic rallies during the 70's and early 80's. Mostly club events. I was at a checkpoint somewhere in a forest, could have been Heathcote, time stamping logbooks as competitors came in. We had a view up the hill from where the rally cars made their approach to control. I can remember handing back the timesheet to a Datsun 1600 driver (Dick Denvil I think his name was from the Datsun Car Club) when I heard a 'bang' up the road. All I could see was car lights in the air with the car rotating end to end, over and over. A Mini. We managed to put it back onto its wheels and the dazed but ok driver and navigator continued on with most glass missing from the Mini.

----------


## OBBob

Yep, those mini could shake it with the big boys!

----------


## METRIX

Next generation 3D printers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2thSsQrZUM

----------


## METRIX

Love this car.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbbNlkP-ZSM

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Next generation 3D printers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2thSsQrZUM

----------


## ringtail

> ....or an Audi 80 being flogged to within an RPM of its life     
> Best drift video ever.
>  (and an awesome machine in my book)

  I do love the sound of the 5 cylinder though. Notice the massive understeer.

----------


## ringtail

> Don't forget the Minis! 
> I did a lot of marshalling in Vic rallies during the 70's and early 80's. Mostly club events. I was at a checkpoint somewhere in a forest, could have been Heathcote, time stamping logbooks as competitors came in. We had a view up the hill from where the rally cars made their approach to control. I can remember handing back the timesheet to a Datsun 1600 driver (Dick Denvil I think his name was from the Datsun Car Club) when I heard a 'bang' up the road. All I could see was car lights in the air with the car rotating end to end, over and over. A Mini. We managed to put it back onto its wheels and the dazed but ok driver and navigator continued on with most glass missing from the Mini.

  Yep, pushed a few back right way up. Nearly always at night. Most unable to continue. Loved the club rallies. Normal guys having a dig. The odd guy with money doing a shakedown for a bigger event. Pity rallying is all but gone these days in this country. I sold my two cars I was building years ago. A golf and an RX2. I was hoping to run in the classics but the dollars required was mind boggling. Buggered if I know how private guys run turbo 4wd gear. Must all be dentists.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I do love the sound of the 5 cylinder though. Notice the massive understeer.

  
All I notice is wooosh wooosh and lots of smoke   :Tongue:

----------


## woodbe

> Yep, pushed a few back right way up. Nearly always at night. Most unable to continue. Loved the club rallies. Normal guys having a dig. The odd guy with money doing a shakedown for a bigger event. Pity rallying is all but gone these days in this country. I sold my two cars I was building years ago. A golf and an RX2. I was hoping to run in the classics but the dollars required was mind boggling. Buggered if I know how private guys run turbo 4wd gear. Must all be dentists.

  Things changed a lot since then. They were primarily navigation events, but now they are route charted, flat chat crazy. When they come off, its a big deal because they are always going 11/10. Dunno how so many survive  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Pacenoted events love em or hate em, changed everything

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Runaway:            

> The L-2350 loader from American earthmoving machinery manufacturer LeTourneau Inc. holds the Guinness World Record for Biggest Earth Mover. 
> Designed to center-load haul trucks with capacities of up to 400 tons, the L-2350 provides an operating payload of 160,000 pounds, a 24-foot lift height, and an 11.5-foot reach. 
> Operational weight 258 tons 
> 2300 Horsepower 
> 16 Cylinder 65.0 Liters Detroit Diesel 4-cycle Turbocharged Aftercooler Engine (2300 hp) or 16 cylinder 60.0 Liter Cummins  
> Diesel 4-cycle Turbocharged Aftercooler Engine (2300 hp) 
> Hydraulic lifting payload 72 tons 
> Standard Bucket 40,52 m³ 
> FuelTank 3974.68 Liters 
> ...

----------


## ringtail

Wow, that's massive. I put 48 m3 of 40/80 recycled concrete to make 1km of farm road. Not even 1 bucket load in that beast

----------


## Marc

Love it. IT's actually diesel electric like the locomotives. No gearbox could handle that size.
Big Bobcat

----------


## ringtail

I like the diesel electric idea. Be great to get rid of the hydrostatic wheel motors in bobcats and excavators. Those bastards cost $4k each to rebuild

----------


## METRIX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MrBdFtUsho

----------


## OBBob

Pretty amazing beast... there's one near me and the numberplate is '0-OIL' ha-ha.  
Anyway, here's a geeky video that's sort of opposite.   https://youtu.be/y8mzDvpKzfY

----------


## Marc

> I like the diesel electric idea. Be great to get rid of the hydrostatic wheel motors in bobcats and excavators. Those bastards cost $4k each to rebuild

  Will never work in a bobcat. too small, a diesel electric machine needs to have two engines of the same size, the generator and the electric motor or motors. it is possible in very large vehicles or large ships, locomotives and the like. Actually that is 3 same size machines as opposed to the bobcat with one and a pump. The diesel engine, a similar size DC generator and the electric motor. Massive.
"electric" cars or hybrids don't duplicate the power plant because they have batteries and get to recharge. Diesel electric don't recharge, they just go.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MrBdFtUsho

  
Meh 
He can keep his $100 and G-force.
Turbo diesel and tyresmoke is where it's at.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Fun in the dirt too

----------


## ringtail

Pouring lots of juice through that thing

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Pouring lots of juice through that thing

  
Pwaaaaah who cares    
did you see how much smoke it's blowing in a number of directions?  
sweeeeeeet asssss

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Some epic diesel vids around. Pity one couldn't make a diesel like that street legal. Imagine pulling away from the lights and turning day into night when it comes on boost.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Smurf

"Clean Diesel" I think they call it.  
For those who want one, no problems as I hear VW have been onto this one for a while now. Just remember to make sure it's in "cheating" mode on if there's a cop or EPA official following and you'll be fine.  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

DUKE ENGINES !!!!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihXV9mOncvs

----------


## Marc

Yes, watched a lot of videos full of drawing and suspiciously clean specimens that never seem to go chuf chuf. Lots of talk but never seen one running let alone in an application.
Looking forward to but don't hold your breath
This perhaps is the only one around. Can't see a thing though. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpPBiReaZk

----------


## toooldforthis

some of these should keep you busy for a while... if not perpetually  https://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museu...s/build-pm.htm

----------


## METRIX

Always wondered how pencils were made.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-b2q3jQ414

----------


## Skinah

A music making machine  https://youtu.be/IvUU8joBb1Q

----------


## METRIX

> A music making machine  https://youtu.be/IvUU8joBb1Q

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luXd-DNgd48  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akFt5zSWw8Y  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwTdGVNWB1M

----------


## Smurf

A year ago we had this set up in Hobart. Fire Organ.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45yIaWun0E4 
The audio hasn't captured it too well but it does play music of a sort and it's all done with fire. Person operating was using what looked to be pretty normal DJ equipment but obviously that's all hooked up to control the gas valves etc.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Always wondered how pencils were made.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-b2q3jQ414

  
I'm intrigued by the _Top Secret process_ of cutting them all to the same length   :Shock:  
Amazing

----------


## Smurf

Something to try with a pencil. 
Take an ordinary pencil and remove some wood at both ends. Use a knife or similar because you want to remove the wood but not produce a fine point as a pencil sharpener will do. 
Now connect a source of electricity with a reasonable current capacity. A 12V lead acid battery will do but 24V is even better.  
Stand back and watch what happens.  
Note - do this outside and away from anything flammable etc.

----------


## sol381

Stand back and watch what happens eh.. thx mate..

----------


## Smurf

I think your battery might have been a bit low.  
Trees and fence are still standing so not enough grunt it seems. :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Should have used a bigger pencil huh..

----------


## Smurf

> Should have used a bigger pencil huh..

  I'm wondering exactly what did happen in that photo? It wasn't a pencil that's for sure. 
PS - putting power onto a pencil produces an interesting result but doesn't go "boom". Makes quite a bit of smoke though.

----------


## PhilT2

> I'm wondering exactly what did happen in that photo? It wasn't a pencil that's for sure.

  Meth lab?

----------


## Godzilla73



----------


## METRIX

PG bet you wish you had one of these  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgPG2vNJEbE

----------


## METRIX

Nice Laser paper cutting machine  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcKmpIj6n1s

----------


## ringtail

Massive dollars there

----------


## METRIX

How many sponge cakes could you sell to justify this machine ???  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0dA0oA2FMY

----------


## METRIX

How funny  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PqcCjFaf3I

----------


## Marc

> Massive dollars there

   Just a CNC with a laser. To cut paper the laser can be very small. Affordable today.

----------


## ringtail

And to cut upto 12 mm plate ? No so small and not so affordable me thinks.

----------


## Marc

> How many sponge cakes could you sell to justify this machine ???  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0dA0oA2FMY

  Your answer is at minute 6, the machine makes about 4 sponge cakes every second, so 86400 a day if worked 24 hours a day and 31536000 a year. That is maximum capacity never stop. Since that is unlikely I would guess 10 to 20 millions is a good guess. However this machines are very adaptable and are used to make different products. The real value in this machine is the capacity to switch from one product to another with minimum work.

----------


## Marc

> And to cut upto 12 mm plate ? No so small and not so affordable me thinks.

  You can buy a CNC machine with a good plasma cutter for that. Cutting under water is sometimes better than a laser and no nasty fumes. 
12 mm plate? To make what? that implies industrial capacity and needs an overhead crane, forklift, 30x30m shed, truck access, that is no longer a hobby. 
What was the question again? Cutting wedding invitations right?  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Marc I think this is the link RT is referring to, this is definitely not a hobby laser.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgPG2vNJEbE

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, sure, a laser that cuts 12mm steel is dearer than one that cuts paper. Power requirements will be also different.  
 My point is that laser is not necessarily prohibitive for small applications like cutting paper and that for larger uses, a plasma comes closer to home.  
A plasma set up to cut thick steel under water would come under $50k if you do a bit of shopping around and don't buy local, a laser probably 200,000, and it's not only the cutting head that is dearer. Laser CNC are high end industrial and so come with sophisticated robotics, computer programs, factory back up and uplifting music and all that costs money. 
The other consideration is that 12mm steel plate regardless of what you cut it with, is heavy and therefore the table must be able to take it and you need to lift the plate in place. A 2mx1m 12 mm plate weights a few hundred kilos, so you need a way to lift it, then you need a strong floor to support the forklift and room to manoeuvre  around it. That is again, akin to industrial set up. 
Would be nice though, laser or plasma ... mm ... how about a mechanical scrollsaw?

----------


## ringtail

> Marc I think this is the link RT is referring to, this is definitely not a hobby laser.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgPG2vNJEbE

  You got it. A few hundred k there easy

----------


## Marc

You would be reluctant to weld those cuts. Sure thing that would be an overkill for wedding cards  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

The [not so] amazing machine ...  :Rofl5:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAz38ccU45c

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Came across this earlier    :Shock:      
More info here http://www.kresscarrier.com/Brochure...edBrochure.pdf        :Cool:

----------


## OBBob

> Came across this earlier        
> More info here http://www.kresscarrier.com/Brochure...edBrochure.pdf

  
Is that for you and Morgan to move your respective (s)crap?  :Smilie:  Good turning circle by the looks of it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is that for you and Morgan to move your respective (s)crap?

   :Rofl5:

----------


## METRIX

These escalator robots are hilaious  https://youtu.be/_o4QBzX30qs?t=177

----------


## OBBob

> These escalator robots are hilaious  https://youtu.be/_o4QBzX30qs?t=177

  
3:50s is exactly why I need one of those for knife and chisel sharpening.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Any time I see robots like that I think of the Scutters from Red Dwarf   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Marc I think this is the link RT is referring to, this is definitely not a hobby laser.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgPG2vNJEbE

  
you'd think a machine like that would make neater cuts.
look at all those gaps    
There's even gaps in the 3D animation         :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OBBob

Is this guy a relative of your PG?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is this guy a relative of your PG?

  
Haha not but he's a bloody genius.
And hilarious.

----------


## METRIX

This is a good one, never seen anything like this machine  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KKs-PJcmaE

----------


## ringtail

Imagine writing the cad program

----------


## OBBob

I want a Piranha Notcher ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I want a Piranha Notcher ...

    :Runaway:

----------


## havabeer

> I want a Piranha Notcher ...

  thought i posted it here, but we have a very similar machine at work called the swiss army knife, has multiple attachments/holes so it'll cut angle, flat bar, punch holes etc. 
i'll avoid drilling holes in anything when i can punch a 26mm hole in 8mm steel in about a second. i think it does up to 16 or 20mm steel

----------


## Kamei



----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Driving:   :Bath:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
Wow.
never seen anything like that before. 
Amazing indeed   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

What a mechanical nightmare of a machine   https://youtu.be/6W2u9_v0_XQ?t=80

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What a mechanical nightmare of a machine   https://youtu.be/6W2u9_v0_XQ?t=80

  
crazy

----------


## METRIX

Steel Making, Electric Arc Furnaces, check out the specs in the video for the amount of electricity it takes to power these things, 115 Million Watts to drive these buggers. 
They process 9000 tons of steel a day, and run 24 / 7 / 365 thats a lot of steel  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=865OqMzp1Zw

----------


## METRIX

Humans are a thing of the past in this factory  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa5_tudyAF8

----------


## David.Elliott

I worked around these...   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XbItz55YE 
Invented in the 1886 and still being used commercially into the 1970s... 
In it's heyday the West Australian Newspaper here in Perth had over 100 of these...in one big room and 4 full time mechanics to look after them. I worked for a guy who worked there. There were paid by keystrokes. 1 cent per keystroke. After it was proofed they would lose 2 cents per mistake and had to correct it after they clocked off. Rob used to get 100 words per min out of his. At an average of 5 letters per word in the English language, in the 60s he was making $5.00 per minute. and doing 10 hour days..That silver block hanging in the middle of the pic is a lead, tin and antimony ingot. Antimony was used as it's the only metal that expands as it cools, making good sharp type. I worked for another compositor years later who tells me he spent quite a bit of his apprenticeship in a small tin shed at the back of the factory melting the lead type back into ingots...today, I think not... 
The most amazing thing about them is the system that puts the brass "mats" which are the female moulds that the lead is injected into...each letter has a tiny difference in the V shape at the back edge and the worm screw that runs along the top back edge lets each letter back into the right cassette..genius 
A favourite joke was to toss a little water into the pot as you walked by and watch it spit lead everywhere with a bang, usually..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Steel Making, Electric Arc Furnaces, check out the specs in the video for the amount of electricity it takes to power these things, 115 Million Watts to drive these buggers. 
> They process 9000 tons of steel a day, and run 24 / 7 / 365 thats a lot of steel  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=865OqMzp1Zw

  That was a surprisingly boring video....

----------


## METRIX

> I worked around these...   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3XbItz55YE 
> Invented in the 1886 and still being used commercially into the 1970s... 
> In it's heyday the West Australian Newspaper here in Perth had over 100 of these...in one big room and 4 full time mechanics to look after them. I worked for a guy who worked there. There were paid by keystrokes. 1 cent per keystroke. After it was proofed they would lose 2 cents per mistake and had to correct it after they clocked off. Rob used to get 100 words per min out of his. At an average of 5 letters per word in the English language, in the 60s he was making $5.00 per minute. and doing 10 hour days..That silver block hanging in the middle of the pic is a lead, tin and antimony ingot. Antimony was used as it's the only metal that expands as it cools, making good sharp type. I worked for another compositor years later who tells me he spent quite a bit of his apprenticeship in a small tin shed at the back of the factory melting the lead type back into ingots...today, I think not... 
> The most amazing thing about them is the system that puts the brass "mats" which are the female moulds that the lead is injected into...each letter has a tiny difference in the V shape at the back edge and the worm screw that runs along the top back edge lets each letter back into the right cassette..genius 
> A favourite joke was to toss a little water into the pot as you walked by and watch it spit lead everywhere with a bang, usually..

    
 Here is a full explanation of how one works, what a nightmare of mechanics. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzilaRwoMus

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## METRIX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04MqvpEZ8_E

----------


## METRIX

This is one fast train in Japan, ours struggle to do 90kph, this one 600+ kph  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRABX-s64v0

----------


## METRIX

This is a crazy centrifuge   https://youtu.be/_PQpzOQZf84?t=485

----------


## METRIX

Amazing fighter jet  https://youtu.be/_PQpzOQZf84?t=334

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This is a crazy centrifuge   https://youtu.be/_PQpzOQZf84?t=485

   

> Amazing fighter jet  https://youtu.be/_PQpzOQZf84?t=334

  
Both links are the same.....

----------


## METRIX

> Both links are the same.....

  Yes, but at different position so you don;t have to through the entire video to se the part I was referring to.

----------


## METRIX

Amazing but filthy engines goes through 200 tons of fuel a day, the 16 biggest boats in the world emit more sulphur pollution that every car in the world !!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTuVr-kRjD4

----------


## OBBob

> Amazing but filthy engines goes through 200 tons of fuel a day, the 16 biggest boats in the world emit more sulphur pollution that every car in the world !!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTuVr-kRjD4

  Hmm ... bunker fuel. Shipping still rules the world for the time being.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, but at different position so you don;t have to through the entire video to se the part I was referring to.

  Whoops my bad

----------


## METRIX

> Whoops my bad

  That centrifuge is a scary looking machine, can go from 0 to 7G in 4 Seconds  :Eek:

----------


## METRIX

A tree tier ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU3-cYKjIs8

----------


## METRIX

Now , this is a truck  https://youtu.be/P1pmlp-dk2E?t=150

----------


## ringtail

Beast

----------


## OBBob

Needs something like an Lg1750 to unload it.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

This pretty impressive too... https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/emb...g0gbRFns?rel=0

----------


## sol381

I know some European women who shave their armpits with that..

----------


## Marc

Mm ... German ladies don't shave.  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This pretty impressive too... https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/emb...g0gbRFns?rel=0

  Yes those things are crazy

----------


## OBBob



----------


## METRIX

Gotta wonder if they build these just because they can  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Gotta wonder if they build these just because they can

  Lol... wouldn't you!?   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Sort of like the TSAR bomb, detonated in 1960 by the Russians, The mushrom could be seen from 160Km away. 
Compare the below figure showing Hiroshima as a speck, and you will see how big this bomb was, weighed 27 ton.

----------


## OBBob

> Sort of like the TSAR bomb, detonated in 1960 by the Russians, The mushrom could be seen from 160Km away. 
> Compare the below figure showing Hiroshima as a speck, and you will see how big this bomb was, weighed 27 ton.

  There's a point when competitive people in power is no longer a good thing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My mate's car.
Now...I don't know A LOT about engines, but I do know that 's a BIG turbo!       
And it does what it says on the tin     
Well...it did do that...back in the day, before the engine snapped in half, and he got a new engine.... and a bigger turbo.... 
Still running it in, and I'm hoping to be present when it goes on the dyno......  
....because I do love the sound of a grunty enging going flat out!    :Shock:    
Best thing is it looks more or less stock from the outside, part from fat rear wheels and nice rims.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha ha...

      :Confused:

----------


## OBBob

> 

  Well not really funny that he blew it up... but I guess it does have to be in the back of your mind every time you try and call on your 1050hp.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 1050hp.

  1050Kw    :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> 1050Kw

  Oops... either way it's a touch more than stock.   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oops... either way it's a touch more than stock.

  Just a bit
(roughly 5 times....give or take...or so I'm told)

----------


## METRIX

> every time you try and call on your 1050hp.

  Actually if its what the plate says, its not 1050hp but 1050 kW which is about 1407 hp

----------


## paddyjoy

> Sort of like the TSAR bomb, detonated in 1960 by the Russians, The mushrom could be seen from 160Km away. 
> Compare the below figure showing Hiroshima as a speck, and you will see how big this bomb was, weighed 27 ton.

  If detonated in Sydney it would take out everyone from Gosford to Wollongong!  NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

----------


## METRIX

Interesting, I think if you're in Hobart, there's a fairly good chance you would be last chosen as a location here to let one off  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hell yeah

----------


## METRIX

Wouldn't want to be in a hurry

----------


## Marc

yes, but with good software and better power (or is it energy?) that thing could go faster. Just a matter of time.

----------


## OBBob

> Wouldn't want to be in a hurry

  True ... but I think the point is that it can access very difficult terrain and probably in a relatively delicate manner. It's sort of a progression of this ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## METRIX

This is impressive  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlhMGQgDkY  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf7IEVTDjng   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8YjvHYbZ9w  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BreXRaoZe5Y

----------


## sol381

At first i thought they were only a few feet high.. how do they stay balanced like that.must be a gyroscope.  Also hasn't that bloke seen the terminator or i-robot movies.. dont piss robots off.

----------


## METRIX

> At first i thought they were only a few feet high.. how do they stay balanced like that.must be a gyroscope.  Also hasn't that bloke seen the terminator or i-robot movies.. dont piss robots off.

  Check out EX Machina if you want to see what happens when you piss off the robot.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Maybe not a machine.....but still funny

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## r3nov8or

Off topic, how do some people's youtube posts appear as the video frame and the others just show links?

----------


## OBBob

> Off topic, how do some people's youtube posts appear as the video frame and the others just show links?

  Yep, it's strange. Sometimes if you quote them they appear. I'll try.

----------


## OBBob

> 

  Testing...  
... waiting 30 seconds between posts...  
... Testing

----------


## OBBob

Fail   :Frown:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Fail

   Wellll, that one of PG's was already a video frame for me  :Confused:

----------


## OBBob

> Wellll, that one of PG's was already a video frame for me

  Oh, neither of PG's are for me. Hopefully driverless car tech is more consistent.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....I've seen various versions of the "Big Dog" robot running and walking up hill etc... 
...not seen this one before though....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gotta love a big ol dirty yank tank blowing smoke in all directions   :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Off topic, how do some people's youtube posts appear as the video frame and the others just show links?

  I've found if you drop the "s" from the URL when you use the add video button, it seems to work.
IE: Change http*s*://youtu.be/SoeVNaz7KGc to http://youtu.be/SoeVNaz7KGc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  hmm never had to do that....they always seem to embed when using the filmstrip icon to insert the link. 
But
There is a limit of one embedded video per post, so any more and they will be displayed as links. 
Also, inserting a mobile youtube link ad opposed to desktop format sometimes has an effect on some forums.
I usually view YouTube in desktop format on the iPad though.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> they always seem to embed when using the filmstrip icon to insert the link.

  That's was I was talking about. I guess I wasn't very clear though lol. 
Can you check whether the eyePad uses the http or https? I'm thinking it uses the former.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

(Note that I inserted a space before the ":" to show the links)  
Desktop mode -> https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOVJG1DgwJs 
Mobile mode -> https ://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pOVJG1DgwJs&app=m&persist_app=1  
I've never understood why the links are so different.....sometimes it's "youtu.be" and like with the link above it has the "persist" stuff at the end, others seem to be longer or shorter....weird.  
either way, both of those should display as embedded when used in the filmstrip icon uploader 
And I've never removed the "s" in "https"...   :Unsure:    
As with the images on this forum (and others with the same template) though, it's always recommended to use "go advanced" when posting.
Quick reply is a pointless function IMO as it's limited and leads to frustration more than anything else.    :Sigh:

----------


## METRIX

Not so much a machine, but Amazing Salvage recovery.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL5F-6DUuYk  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNm0smHa0-I 
 This is amazing  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGXtS0K2TDI

----------


## r3nov8or

> This is amazing  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGXtS0K2TDI

  That is fascinating! Was I counting correctly - 6 days/nights?

----------


## METRIX

Yeah it's crazy what they can do, imagine it that thing weighed 13,500 ton !!!! and then they transferred it to the iron lady

----------


## METRIX

Check out the worlds fastest elevator 120 floors in 55 seconds, this beats the burj elevators  https://youtu.be/0A_iOEiymHo?t=66

----------


## OBBob

> Check out the worlds fastest elevator 120 floors in 55 seconds, this beats the burj elevators  https://youtu.be/0A_iOEiymHo?t=67

  My ears hurt thinking about it!  :eek:

----------


## METRIX

WHat about catching this one to work every day, I think the novelty would wear off real quick

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> WHat about catching this one to work every day, I think the novelty would wear off real quick

  Warp speed

----------


## paddyjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=P...&v=tqLYhhV7u7Y

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## METRIX

This is an amazing Laser cutting, watch the video to the end, it cuts 20mm steel like butter.

----------


## phild01

That is amazing technology, can't get my head around how powerful lasers are getting.
What will be next.

----------


## Marc

Lovely machine. You don't want to know the price though. 
I enjoyed watching this machine and the skill of the operator.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw3GzqgWg-8

----------


## OBBob

> That is amazing technology, can't get my head around how powerful lasers are getting.
> What will be next.

  Star wars...

----------


## METRIX

This is the latest Amazing juicer, HA HA HA HA

----------


## Marc

*Check this out, now this is a real​ motorhome*

----------


## METRIX

Friction Welding.

----------


## phild01

Wonder what rpm is needed for that!

----------


## Bros

Explosive welding is another ingenious method of joining metal. It is a specialised process so seeing it done would be near impossible but I have seen the results. A bloke I know used to build charter boats and the hull was steel and the superstructure was aluminium and he showed me the transition pieces from aluminium to steel.

----------


## METRIX

> Explosive welding is another ingenious method of joining metal. It is a specialised process so seeing it done would be near impossible but I have seen the results. A bloke I know used to build charter boats and the hull was steel and the superstructure was aluminium and he showed me the transition pieces from aluminium to steel.

  
Like this

----------


## Bros

Not something done in the local engineering shop, proberbly not in Australia. I have seen tubes exploded into tube plates in HP heaters. Interesting seeing it done as it is a special explosive used.  
Interesting seeing what can be done with explosives in trained hands.

----------


## goldie1

Paul Allans big bird gets some sun    Stratolaunch - Gallery

----------


## OBBob

> Paul Allans big bird gets some sun    Stratolaunch - Gallery

  Hadn't seen that before. I find it quite a strange concept, it just feels as though it would me more structurally efficient to have some connection between the forward fuselages and also between the rear tails.

----------


## goldie1

Read similar comments else were. One of the designers is Burt Rutan and I guess he knows what he is doing  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burt_Rutan

----------


## phild01

I saw it on the news days ago and it struck me that it could break up if the engines to one side failed.

----------


## OBBob

Yes, I imagine they know what they're doing and that the usual sense of what looks right may go out the window when working with a composite structure.

----------


## Marc

Yes counterintuitive for sure.
Would like to see the structure of the middle wing, whatever is missing between the two tails has to be in the front wing. Weird.

----------


## OBBob

> Yes counterintuitive for sure.
> Would like to see the structure of the middle wing, whatever is missing between the two tails has to be in the front wing. Weird.

  Chances are all the loads are managed by a very advanced control system... all good until you need to glide in for an emergency landing.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Yep, I can see those tails flapping out of synch meters apart. Probably makes the structure more flexible though. Who knows, to me it looks like one of those things that are done because they can.

----------


## METRIX

These things are getting smarter every day.

----------


## goldie1

Cant see the point to a self driving car. I am one of those strange people who actually enjoy driving

----------


## METRIX

Just the future coming, when people won;t actually own a car, they will just catch a self drive like a taxi, speaking of taxi, these can pick you up drop you off and you won;t have to put up with a smelly rude driver, and the car will actually know where it's going, it will take the shortest / fastest route as well  :Smilie:

----------


## goldie1

I caught a cab a while ago the first time in about 5 years and when I told the driver where I wanted  to go he handed me his phone. I thought free phone calls this is good service so I thanked him and said I didn't need to make a call right now and gave him his phone back. 
He seemed very confused and with his almost complete lack of English it took some time for him to explain he needed me to enter the address into  Google map to give him directions

----------


## phild01

I'd be a lousy cabbie, except I 'd be able to do the input :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Worlds biggest Wind turbine gearbox 8MW - weighs 30+ ton, Marc will love this video

----------


## Marc

Yep ... lovely biggest wanking machine ever. Producing super expensive electricity is easy, when you have governments diverting your money to pay for it for political purposes.

----------


## craka

> Yep ... lovely biggest wanking machine ever. Producing super expensive electricity is easy, when you have governments diverting your money to pay for it for political purposes.

  Don't they normally stroke rather than rotate?

----------


## UseByDate

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho-miCbIr84

----------


## Bedford



----------


## METRIX

Autonomous Farming coming to a farm near you.

----------

